# Counterfeit Ball Watches?



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen one for sale? I would NEVER purchase one but was wondering if that is something we need to worry about when purchasing used Ball watches...:think:


----------



## vinnieg24 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive never seen one but you can probably read up on the internet about how to spot a fake


----------



## Frontierman63 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive never heard of a Fake Ball and i dont think we will ever see one:-s
I would think its to much work to replicate the tritum set up on themo|
Which i think is a Bonus:-!


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually i recall seeing two to three fake BALL watch in an array of others fake like Breitling,omega, Bell&Ross and rolex in JB-Malaysia(early 2007). BALL didnt caught my attention back then. After i got my BALL EHC(2007 Sept) from Singapore AD, i went to back to the same shop in JB-Malaysia to see the difference between original and fake, i could not see any fake BALL watch there though the Breitling, omega and rolex are still there.


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

```
Ive never heard of a Fake Ball and i dont think we will ever see one:-s
I would think its to much work to replicate the tritum set up on themo|
Which i think is a Bonus
```
I believe it would be next to imossible to replicate this...:think:


----------



## sknight (Dec 16, 2007)

Replicating the real features is not the goal for the counterfeiters. It's selling the thing to a consumer that doesn't know better.


----------



## ballwatch (Apr 3, 2007)

We at Ball Watch Company have never seen a fake BALL in the marketplace.

If you have a genuine concern about authenticity, you may take down the *serial number *and *model number* of the watch and contact your regional office to confirm that the serial number matches the watch. Each office maintains records of every watch imported into their country, so it should be no problem to quickly check the archives.

Thanks & Best Regards,
Jeremy Hogan
Ball Watch Company


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Fair enough.

Thanks Jeremy!!


----------



## BIG CHRONO (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you watchking1 for addressing this evergrowing concern.
On the infamous Canal Street in lower NYC, everything fake shows
up from watches to Rolls Royce. :-d Simply bypassing these vendors
is the best weapon we have against the proliferation of their illicit
products. Always buy your watches, etc., from AD's, & if you're not
sure of an AD status, check with the watch manufacturer, & the BBB.
Also, thanks to you Jeremy Hogan for being an on site "trainspotter" for
the Ball Forum. Unlike the Draconian antics on the DOXA site, your
presence & insights are welcome & appreciated.

Truly,
Bruce


----------



## manhattanproj (Dec 31, 2007)

what if you bought one from a gray market or a private seller? can you still check the serial #?



ballwatch said:


> We at Ball Watch Company have never seen a fake BALL in the marketplace.
> 
> If you have a genuine concern about authenticity, you may take down the *serial number *and *model number* of the watch and contact your regional office to confirm that the serial number matches the watch. Each office maintains records of every watch imported into their country, so it should be no problem to quickly check the archives.
> 
> ...


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I am sure you could, as long as you knew which regional office it initially came from, as they probably only have records for watches that came into their office to be sent to AD's


----------



## Saberhageen (2 d ago)

ballwatch said:


> We at Ball Watch Company have never seen a fake BALL in the marketplace.
> 
> If you have a genuine concern about authenticity, you may take down the *serial number *and *model number* of the watch and contact your regional office to confirm that the serial number matches the watch. Each office maintains records of every watch imported into their country, so it should be no problem to quickly check the archives.
> 
> ...


I know it's a very old thread but I'm curious if anything has changed over the past 10+ years. Has there been any fake Ball watch spotted out there? I'm considering a few options and one of them is a Ball watch. I reckon it would be very hard to make a fake Ball watch given the tritium tubes, especially when this particular model uses titanium. But still, who knows how far those fake watch makers have come.


----------



## JacobS96 (Jan 10, 2021)

Saberhageen said:


> I know it's a very old thread but I'm curious if anything has changed over the past 10+ years. Has there been any fake Ball watch spotted out there? I'm considering a few options and one of them is a Ball watch. I reckon it would be very hard to make a fake Ball watch given the tritium tubes, especially when this particular model uses titanium. But still, who knows how far those fake watch makers have come.


I’m not aware of any attempt to fake Ball watches. The brand is arguably less popular than it should be, and thankfully that and the tritium make it a less than ideal target for faking.


----------

